
99% of programmers are law-abiding citizens... - raganwald
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/04/99-of-programmers-are-law-abiding.html
======
sabat
What a douche. As if there's something glorious about being one of these
'tards who can't distinguish the difference between the way computers work and
the way reality works. People, when speaking and writing, do not usually
intend to be excruciatingly specific. Learn2deal.

~~~
raganwald
It looks very much like I didn't do a very good job of communicating my
thoughts. I was actually trying to write an essay about the importance of the
marginal.

Can you be a little more literal and tell me what part of the post seems to
say something about distinguishing the difference between computers and
reality?

Also, I thought I was hand waving the "99" thing and saying it isn't important
how accurate the number is. Should I be more emphatic?

